# STB Servives Port !N/A(301)



## gregftlaud (Nov 20, 2005)

When i go into my system info and get to the STB Services Port it has a yellow triangle with an ! in it and next to it (301). Internet connection is working fine.......i get the same 301 code when i try to get to TV Apps. Says TV apps still initializing. 

Any feedback?

Thanks


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Try reseting your router.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

301 is a stopper for TVApps.
Under the network services menu in the setup menu, make sure you have the ports set to auto. If you manually select ports, then more than likely you'll also need to forward these ports in your router and may even need to try to manually start network services. I used to have to go through all these steps just to get TVApps to work.
Now I don't and always have 202 error for STB services and TVApps work on all my receivers.
When I had the 301, there wasn't anything I could do to force it to change. I tried all sorts of things with no luck, "but" after using the auto settings, the 301 error changed to a 202 error by the next time I looked [a day to two later].
For the past year, <202> has been working and so have TVApps.

I'd make sure you have auto set, reboot the receiver, and then maybe the router. If you still have 301, then wait a day or so and see if 202 shows up. Then try TVApps, but don't worry if it "bonks" the first try and try again, as this is what happens to me here, and they come up.


----------

